# poormams side imaging



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

can i get some real world user input on the quadra beam transducer for hummingbirds?

might get one for my bird and use from the bow trolling motor or just use on the transom if it works good. i cant drop a grand on a new bird just yet so i figure this is a good way to get the most out of my finder now....thanks


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

try this www.bbcboards.net then scroll down to humminbird full of info. i belong to the lowrance site.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Visit Humminbirds own site. Find out what units can use the Quadrabeam. Just because its a Humminbird does not mean it can display what you want. It will help you more than just normal 2D. For instance say you are in 26 foot of water the Quadrabeam portion is going to display a 52 foot wide area of info.

Since you are not too far from me I live near Berlin Lake . I have an extra Quadbeam transducer EM mount I can sell you if it will work for your particular unit.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

#
# 717
# 718
# 727
# 728
# 737
# 747c
# 755c
# 757c
# 767
# 768
# 777c2
# 778C
# 785 c2
# 787c2
# 787c2I
# 788C
# 858c
# 917C
# 957c
# 958c
# MATRIX 35
# MATRIX 37

These are the units that is compatible with the Quadrabeam.


----------

